# RIP my sweet Dahl Thunderina



## crazyequine (Jan 25, 2010)

My Trinna...I miss you every day but I know you are in a place where there is no pain and you can run in green fields with legs that won't hurt...Essence and Bennie always peer into your empty stall, I know they miss you as much as I do.
Rest easy Beana... xoxox


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she looks very sweet. Very much in a better place now.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

She looked like a sweetheart.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

What a sweetheart! She knew how much you loved her and she gave you many happy memories.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kaylodahl (Feb 17, 2009)

Hugs to you. So sorry for the loss of a good friend...


----------

